
Show HN: Limitted Authorization for a Kubernetes User with Python - fnordian
https://fnordian.github.io/blog/2018/02/12/limitted-authorization-for-a-kubernetes-user-with-python/
======
sefidrodi
Do you have any experience with openshift? It seems the OpenShift Origin
functionality is very mature, but I do not have any experience. Have you ever
made a comparison?

~~~
fnordian
AFAIK the whole RBAC-authorization came from the openshift people. So they
solved the whole problem already and put it in a really nice package. So if
you just want to have a multi-tenant kubernetes out of the box you should
definitely take a look at openshift.

